# York co. PA man dies.



## farmer steve (Aug 14, 2017)

not to far from me. not sure what happened.
http://www.pennlive.com/news/2017/08/york_county_man_dies_in_chains.html


----------



## rwoods (Aug 14, 2017)

Sad news. Maybe we will all be more careful, or at least some of us. Ron


----------

